# Stretching before sex



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm pretty fit 60's, but often have severe leg cramps during extended missionary intercourse, or neck pain during or after extended cunnilingus. Though it's hard for me to imagine erotically including stretching in foreplay. I have heard and will try to drink more water for the charley-horse leg cramps. I have a book on stretching, and thought some of you might have particular ideas.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm currently celibate and have nothing to offer, but you did make me laugh!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

What exactly are you trying to stretch.😁


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Always good to loosen up before any strenuous activity. 

Drink your normal good practices amount of water during the day, like 7 to 8 glasses.

Keep your nutritional needs met.

Good to go!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Agree with Ragnar, especially on the nutritional aspect. Muscles need certain elements and if your diet doesn't have enough of these elements, you're in trouble, even if you stretch.

Overall, nutrition alone may solve your issues. Calcium and Potassium are especially important.

https://www.webmd.com/pain-management/ss/slideshow-muscle-cramps-foods


----------



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

Randy2 said:


> I'm pretty fit 60's, but often have severe leg cramps during extended missionary intercourse, or neck pain during or after extended cunnilingus. Though it's hard for me to imagine erotically including stretching in foreplay. I have heard and will try to drink more water for the charley-horse leg cramps. I have a book on stretching, and thought some of you might have particular ideas.


I'm really mad at myself that I just keep avoiding giving yoga a chance. I have this aversion to it that is just a defective mindset - that I get annoyed by all the superiority vibes that I feel like are coming off of the yoga participants. I need to just get over myself and focus on the yoga.

I bring this up because I think it addresses what you are experiencing. I have two people within my circle of friends who are truly wonderful people who are yoga instructors in other cities distant from me. But I've known them since their childhood and am connected with them on social media. I know from the various things they have posted over the years that a large point of yoga is gaining flexibility. 

So, I guess what I'm saying is that incorporating yoga as a part of a healthy lifestyle would be a great way to gain flexibility and strength that would address the issue of what you are experiencing right now. What would you think of that? If classes would feel like a turn off, there are tons of great yoga DVDs out there that would be easy to do at home.

As for cunnilingus, I'm wondering if experimenting with different positions would be helpful so that your neck doesn't have to be in an uncomfortable position? I'm sorry if this is too invasive (so you don't have to answer this) but do you think your wife enjoys cunnilingus so much that she wouldn't be willing to adjust your encounters to include less time of cunnilingus or maybe you guys could find a position with some pillows or ??? I certainly wouldn't be happy if my husband was doing anything during sex that caused him discomfort - so I would certainly either abbreviate or cut out any activity that was causing him any pain or at the very least say, "Hey, how 'bout we try this from a different position?" Also, what about hand or finger stimulation? I really love that kind of stimulation, even more so than cunnilingus. 

Anyway, I am really right in there with you on some of the issues you've brought up. Personally, I know I'm facing a hip replacement due to arthritis - and I've found a surgeon who performs the latest, safest, least invasive technique with only a 2 month recovery period and a 3" scar instead of the old style invasive, long side scar surgery that has a much longer recovery period. It's embarrassing to admit that there is a physical issue that needs to be addressed - but, frankly, let me focus on the positive: I'm damn grateful to be in my 60s and still having sex with a wonderful husband who is still able to have great sex - and that there is a solution to the physical issues that will, as the surgeon said, return me to complete and full function better than ever. That 2 month recovery period, although it scares me a little, is a pretty small price to pay for the wonderful return. I will be able to literally do anything I've done in the past physically (I've been very physically active) so I want to encourage anyone else who has to deal with these pains to do whatever it takes to keep active and keep having fun.

Oh, and YES, drinking plenty of water to prevent dehydration is important. At least 8 glasses of water a day or 4 of those 16oz bottles on top of anything else. I don't know where you are on drinking alcohol but alcohol is a known dehydrator. Neither my husband or I drink alcohol but for those who do, moderation in that regard is helpful.


----------



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

If there is one thing that most people are lacking, it's vitamin D because of the skin cancer scares and resultant use of sunscreens and sun exposure avoidance. Getting a vitamin D test is not a routine test approved by the insurance companies. HOWEVER, all your doctor needs is one of the cue symptoms to justify ordering the test. Muscle cramps is one of the cues. If you are having muscle cramps, go to your doctor and get screened for vitamin D. Most people's is low so the doc would prescribe added vitamin D, then retest in 6 months. Like I said, this is a very common deficiency. Both my husband and I have had low vitamin D we didn't know about until getting tested. Low vitamin D is connected with all sorts of disorders and diseases - so since it's such an easy fix, it's worth pursuing the simple testing and solution.

FWIW, one of the research papers I did for my nutrition degree was on vitamin D, which is why I'm spouting off like I know something about it.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> What exactly are you trying to stretch.&#55357;&#56833;


That kind of stretching doesn't work. Errrrr...ah, at least thats what I heard somewhere.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Try a 30 day program focusing on daily stretching. I can attest to its success. Spend 15 minutes, morning and night, on stretching your whole body.

I found myself doing it because I was having issues in my martial arts training when I would be the recipient of a limb control (having arms twisted up behind yourself etc.). That and I have had lower back issues with flexibility for years.

Doing it consistently for 30 days (you cannot miss a day or you have to start again) causes your body to 'learn' this new norm, and adapt long term. So even after this if you go for a while without stretching, your body still has a memory and getting back to that earlier point is far easier.

I found that my day flowed so much better, due to not fighting the resistance of my body.

One note though, in the morning, wait till you are a little warmed up or have a warm shower, stretching after you have just jumped out if bed can have the opposite effect.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Having retained most of my flexibility from gymnastics and dancing in childhood, and keeping up with stretching regularly enough to be flex-ready for almost anything at any time, I can say this has greatly improved my overall health throughout my life. There are benefits to it that I have a hard time describing because I’m not positive of what’s actually happening, but it feels like to me that when I stretch my already fairly flexible muscles (say in a 10 minute session of main muscle groups) I almost get high from it. And then all day my muscles feel all happy and supple and capable. They feel like they are communicating to me. Like they are telling me “YES stretch that ****, it feels soooooo goooood”.

Like when you see a cat stretch it’s body a couple different ways, and then it kind of sits there with a half smile for a moment like it is drinking in something. I know exactly what cats feel in that moment! It could be just the bloodflow, or maybe it is nutrients moving through and being absorbed. Like I said I don’t know physiologically what is happening, I just know it feels amazing.

Of course, because I’m flexible, stretching doesn’t hurt like it will for someone who is just starting out stretching. But everyone can quickly increase their flexibility in a short amount of time, and build on it from there if they want. It hurts less and feels better the more flexible you are.

Think of your muscles like rubber bands, and how a rubber band can get brittle and not stretchy if it sits around forever and is never “exercised” (used). But if you “exercised” or used that rubber band somewhat regularly, it will basically stay flexible forever. Likewise, let’s say you put a rubber band around a thick stack of papers and leave it sitting for a year. The rubber band will still be in the stretched out position around the paper, but if you take it off, it will likely not return to its original shape. It will now hold the shape of the paper it was surrounding and also it will be stiff and brittle and may not have any stretch left in it.

You can do the same thing to a rubber band by crumpling it in some way and leaving it compressed like that for a long time. When you try to stretch the rubber band back out, it doesn’t want to. It wants to stay in its crimped shape and some of it will stick together. It may still be a little stretchy but some of it might refuse to lengthen and it wants to stay all crumpled.

Just pulling a rubber band out of a drawer and pulling it one way and then the other 5 or 10 times once a month will keep that rubber band totally stretchy and supple. A new person stretching is going to feel all those brittle “stuck in place” muscles, and it does feel uncomfortable to start the process of getting them healthier, but it is so worth it. I have known people who went from zero to being able to do the splits in a year. Now even if you get only half or three quarters of the way to the splits, that is incredibly flexible for most anyone your body will love you so much for it!

As for the sexual benefits......there are too many to list!


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

happiness27 said:


> I'm really mad at myself that I just keep avoiding giving yoga a chance. I have this aversion to it that is just a defective mindset - that I get annoyed by all the superiority vibes that I feel like are coming off of the yoga participants. I need to just get over myself and focus on the yoga.
> 
> I bring this up because I think it addresses what you are experiencing. I have two people within my circle of friends who are truly wonderful people who are yoga instructors in other cities distant from me. But I've known them since their childhood and am connected with them on social media. I know from the various things they have posted over the years that a large point of yoga is gaining flexibility.
> 
> ...


I have been a high level athlete throughout my youth, then a bodybuilder in my college years and then a fitness hound trying to drop some of that muscle without it going to fat. I can honestly state yoga is the most holistically beneficial exercise I have ever done. Strengthens your core, creates pliability, and focuses your mind.


----------



## Pac-Man (Jun 5, 2018)

Randy2 said:


> I'm pretty fit 60's, but often have severe leg cramps during extended missionary intercourse, or neck pain during or after extended cunnilingus. Though it's hard for me to imagine erotically including stretching in foreplay. I have heard and will try to drink more water for the charley-horse leg cramps. I have a book on stretching, and thought some of you might have particular ideas.


For the cunnilingus, I found two positions that are more comfortable for my neck. The first is me kneeling on the floor close to the bed, and her on her back with her bottom close to the edge of the bed. Then my neck is in a strait line with my back. She can either put her legs on my shoulders or holding them with her hand behind her knees. Or she can be slightly farther from the edge of the bed, open wide and put her heels on the very edge of the bed.

The other is the "sit on your face" type. The easier way to get there for us is that she first kneels in front of the headboard and put her hands on it. Than I slip under her at the right place and she just have to lower herself a few inches.

I know she slightly prefers the classic position with her on her back and me on my stomach. So I do it that way if I am only doing it a short time during the preliminaries. But she knows that when I ask her to move, it's because I intend to take her to the finish line. It's one thing she never complains about. :wink2:


----------



## Pac-Man (Jun 5, 2018)

happiness27 said:


> I'm really mad at myself that I just keep avoiding giving yoga a chance. I have this aversion to it that is just a defective mindset - that I get annoyed by all the superiority vibes that I feel like are coming off of the yoga participants. I need to just get over myself and focus on the yoga.


There's so much types of yoga. "Oral sex yoga" class must exist somewhere. >


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Pac-Man said:


> There's so much types of yoga. "Oral sex yoga" class must exist somewhere. >


 Actually, I've been looking for "Plumber's Yoga" after recently spending extended time twisted underneath a toilet tank, fixing a leak.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I think stretching is a great practice.

I always get her as stretched and loosened up before sex as possible.

It makes the hole experience much smoother and relaxing for me and helps her enjoy a filling and full session.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I think stretching is a great practice.
> 
> I always get her as stretched and loosened up before sex as possible.
> 
> It makes the hole experience much smoother and relaxing for me and helps her enjoy a filling and full session.


Hey, take it to the erections thread! No thread jacks! :grin2:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Randy2 said:


> *I'm pretty fit 60's, but often have severe leg cramps during extended missionary intercourse, or neck pain during or after extended cunnilingus. Though it's hard for me to imagine erotically including stretching in foreplay. I have heard and will try to drink more water for the charley-horse leg cramps. I have a book on stretching, and thought some of you might have particular ideas.*


*I stretch, more often than not, before reffing/working my football games!

Never gave much thought of doing it prior to sex, primarily because of the spontaneity that's usually involved. Maybe I'd better give a tad more credence to it!

I know that I've had a couple of amorous occasions where I got going really good and then suddenly developed a severe Charlie-horse during the grande crescendo, hurting like hell and losing a really good stiffy in the process!*


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Flexibility - Yoga. For the cunnilingus assume the 69 position but your knees to one side so you are not straddling her head. You have approach the task upside down but you quickly get used to it.

Cramps - take antacids tablets. The chalky type. I use them to reduce cramps after cycling. Don't wiggle your toes. I find that brings a foot cramp on.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Pac-Man said:


> For the cunnilingus, I found two positions that are more comfortable for my neck. The first is me kneeling on the floor close to the bed, and her on her back with her bottom close to the edge of the bed. Then my neck is in a strait line with my back.


When youre in position and ready for business, does your avatar illustrate what your head should look like?


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for the tips on positions. Unfortunately she insists on only one (flat on her back, me on my knees) that always delivers big time, and I always like looking up at her as she's getting close. It wouldn't be an issue if I let her orgasm quickly, but I do enjoy extending the buildup.


----------



## Pac-Man (Jun 5, 2018)

VladDracul said:


> When youre in position and ready for business, does your avatar illustrate what your head should look like?


My avatar reprents someone who does't have neck pain.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Randy2 said:


> I'm pretty fit 60's, but often have severe leg cramps during extended missionary intercourse, or neck pain during or after extended cunnilingus. Though it's hard for me to imagine erotically including stretching in foreplay. I have heard and will try to drink more water for the charley-horse leg cramps. I have a book on stretching, and thought some of you might have particular ideas.


For cunnilingus, you lie on your back and let her perch on top of you - she can hang onto the headboard or something if she needs support. That's what my guy does and I am quite motivated to keep him comfortable for as long as possible. 

I wonder if massaging each other would have similar benefits to stretching. LOL, I just had an image of a wife with her hustand's leg on her shoulder helping him stretch out the way trainers do with athletes. 

Also, I do love missionary! But what about something other than missionary for awhile? Like standing up with her bent over something?


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Randy2 said:


> Thanks for the tips on positions. Unfortunately she insists on only one (flat on her back, me on my knees) that always delivers big time, and I always like looking up at her as she's getting close. It wouldn't be an issue if I let her orgasm quickly, but I do enjoy extending the buildup.


But what if you started with her on top for awhile and then shifted to that for the grand finale?


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks again for the replies. While she enjoys sex, always orgasms once, and is very slowly becoming more open to changes in positions-timing-etc, she's VERY self-conscious and can't relax if she's on top. Too bad for me because I would love to look up at her that way.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Fascinating. We also her jaw ache Am sure our men understand.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Make sure you have plenty of salt in your diet as low sodium levels can cause cramps.

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/is-salt-bad-for-you

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ase-blood-pressure-lancet-study-a8485341.html

Can a lack of salt cause muscle cramps? - Fleet Feet Sports Tucson

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/health/did-low-sodium-diet-trigger-leg-cramps/


> Q: I happened across a study showing that low-sodium diets don’t offer benefits to people who aren’t otherwise at risk for heart disease. I realized that I’ve been religiously following a low-sodium diet for years, since it was advised for the general population.
> 
> I wondered what would happen if I changed. So just for the heck of it, I began adding some sea salt to my food. After a while, I noticed something odd. Whereas I had suffered screamingly painful leg cramps at night for years (as long as I had been avoiding salt), they disappeared. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Pac-Man (Jun 5, 2018)

Randy2 said:


> often have severe leg cramps during extended missionary intercourse


People often get a calf cramp when they stretch in bed. It's because they point their toes toward the footboard when doing it. Pointing your toes require a calf contraction, not a stretch. We should get used to bring back our toes toward our knees when we stretch.

"For example, as we stretch, we often point our toes downward. This motion contracts the muscle in the calf of the leg and can cause a severe cramp or charley horse."
https://www.physiocarephysiotherapy...jury-Issues/Muscle-Cramps/a~8851/article.html

"Painful calf muscle cramps usually are caused by pointing your toes downward while you sleep. You can prevent the pain by not pointing your toes. But, of course, you have little control of your legs while you sleep.

When you unconsciously contract your calf muscles and point your toes, you stretch your Achilles tendon. Stretch receptor nerves in the tendon are activated, which sends a message to your spinal cord so the calf muscles contract and stay contracted."
https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-xpm-1992-09-22-9203260538-story.html

So...

As a man in missionary position, always keep in mind to pin your toes in the mattress rather than pointing them toward the footboard while doing it.

Good luck with that. :grin2:


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

WorkingWife said:


> For cunnilingus, you lie on your back and let her perch on top of you - she can hang onto the headboard or something if she needs support. That's what my guy does and I am quite motivated to keep him comfortable for as long as possible.


As the above .... works great for us.

Stretching .... Yeah what can I say...we get older every day !

YOGA .... I cant say this enough...you wont believe it until you give a good solid effort. It's worth it! It has carried over into the bedroom for us. 
My wife had little flexibility for many years. Pinning her knees back to her ears isn't a problem now .... just saying :grin2:

Beach Body: Three week yoga retreat. This is the one that started it all for us. After that check out couples yoga...fun stuff.


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Pac-Man said:


> As a man in missionary position, always keep in mind to pin your toes in the mattress rather than pointing them toward the footboard while doing it.
> 
> Good luck with that. :grin2:


Thanks for the specific tip. It reminded me that when close to orgasm, my wife's toes curl and point forward. I expect mine do too. Turning them around may be a challenge.:wink2:


----------



## Equis (Nov 7, 2017)

I get muscle cramps I take calcium magnesium zinc. Best thing ever for me! You can get it in the vitamin section


----------

